# Riving Knife Question



## ScottWV75 (Jul 1, 2021)

I recently purchased a Laguna Fusion F2 table saw. It came with a riving knife that has an integrated blade guard & anti-kickback pawls attached. It also came with a separate riving knife that doesn't have the integrated blade guard & pawls. My old saw (Kobalt jobsite saw) only had the riving knife with the integrated guard and pawls, and unless I was cutting a dado/groove or a rabbet (for which I removed the apparatus entirely) I used it all the time.

My question is: when would I use just the riving knife without the integrated guard and pawls?


----------



## ljislink (Aug 22, 2021)

When ever you want to. A lot guys don't use the plastic blade guards and just use saw with riving knife. My saw came with same thing with over arm dust collection which is really nice but unless I'm doing a lot of ripping the guard, pawls & dust collection sit on a shelf.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Is the second one a low one that is lower than the height of the blade for non-through cuts?


----------



## ScottWV75 (Jul 1, 2021)

> Is the second one a low one that is lower than the height of the blade for non-through cuts?
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes, the one without the blade guard & pawls is lower than the height of the blade. I've just never used one before for non-through cuts, and didn't know if it was necessary for them, or if there was another use for it.


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

If you're comfortable using the blade guard/pawls attached, use them. About the only reason then that I can see not using them is if they would interfere with the cut, e.g. cutting a thin strip which might bind between the blade and a pawl or guard.


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

The one thats lower than the top of the blade is also known as a splitter. Its an important safety device which stops the wood binding up on the back of the blade when youre cutting dados or slots.
Always use the larger one with dust extraction if youre ripping.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

> When ever you want to. A lot guys don t use the plastic blade guards and just use saw with riving knife. My saw came with same thing with over arm dust collection which is really nice but unless I m doing a lot of ripping the guard, pawls & dust collection sit on a shelf.
> 
> - ljislink


+1


----------



## ScottWV75 (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks everyone


----------



## 19HR (10 mo ago)

Not to change the subject, but how do like the F2? I am considering the F1 or F2.


----------



## ScottWV75 (Jul 1, 2021)

> Not to change the subject, but how do like the F2? I am considering the F1 or F2.
> 
> - 19HR


I've only had it a couple of weeks, but so far I'm really impressed. It's incredibly smooth, relatively quiet, the dust collection is really good, and it's handled everything up to 8/4 walnut. I went back & forth between the F1 & F2, but what sold me on the F2 is the full cast iron table, integrated dust collection, and the ability to change to 220v if wanted.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> Not to change the subject, but how do like the F2? I am considering the F1 or F2.
> 
> - 19HR


 Check the distance from table front to blade. Very short. That put me off the F2 and F3 so I bought a big Harvey.

I stick in my blade guard when I can, but 99% of the time it is in the way. Usually I use a sled for crosscuts and the guard is in the way of my push blocks for rips. In the way of most jigs. I NEVER, again NEVER will use a saw without the riving knife in place. I don't see any function of those pawls.


----------

